# Canadians - Do You Drink Milk out of Bags?



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Do most Canadians drink milk from bags? This is all new to me.

http://wimp.com/canadiansmilk/


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I would NEVER. I've always had cartons, which makes sense because you can reseal them. Bags are just ludicrous.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

HECK YEAH. I had no idea this was abnormal.

I don't have them now but we did when I was younger. I think they were delivered too. We had the milk container and everything.

I can't believe that was an 3:00 minute long video about how to pour milk. For the subject, it was excruciatingly long.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I get made fun of for this a lot. I didn't know it was abnormal either until I went to Florida.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

When I was in elementary school they switched it so instead of our school ordering milk cartons they started buying milk pouches, which are just miniature versions of what was shown in that video. Our school even had a meeting with all the kids (nearly a 15-30 minute meeting) to explain why they were changing it and how to use the bags...lol. I'm from the US though (Wisconsin).


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Ha I thought the question was -do we drink directly out of the bags? (as in no glasses)...yes, yes I do.

I have had bags as far back as I can remember.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Wait, milk in bags is a Canadian thing? I had no idea.

Sometimes I do, although I find there isn't much of a price break from the 2 litre carton.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Of course I do. We drink at least a bag a day in my house.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I've never heard of that before.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes sir.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

That's the 3% milk bag. and yes its exactly like she said. 

I would like to see what milk everyone else drinks, show pictures.

Edit: actually my mistake, that's the 2%, there is a light blue one that's the 1% and a red one that's 3%, some of the different companies may have it different, but i don't really drink so much milk to remember.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

that seems gross. is it supposed to be a joke?


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm Canadian and have never heard or seen that ever in my life.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

neurotic1 said:


> That's the 3% milk bag. and yes its exactly like she said.
> 
> I would like to see what milk everyone else drinks, show pictures.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

haha Canadians are big weirdos. Milk from a bag....why??? Cartons are so much easier! haha she kept pronouncing out as "auwt" too. Ok better stop making fun of Canadians, there's only like 329048234789237498734 of them on this board.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok so here's what normal milk looks like:










or


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Calm down, dax, it's just milk in a bag.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

you take it out of the bigger bag, place it in the plastic container with the handle, cut the tip off and pour the milk. how is any of this gross or ludicrous? drinking fluids with yummy added hormones that come out of the mammary glands of another species is still just as repulsive, regardless of the method of consumption*. 


(*when you actually think about it, so not necessarily the taste)


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup, bagged is plenty cheaper, well maybe not PLENTY cheaper but these days every bit counts.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

neurotic1 said:


> That's the 3% milk bag. and yes its exactly like she said.
> 
> I would like to see what milk everyone else drinks, show pictures.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Havent seen a bag of milk in a looong time lol. Straight outta the carton for me.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I live in a family of 4, so we buy milk in bags and go through them pretty quickly. I didn't know it was a canadian only thing though.....


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

..people didn't know that.
Then again, I only know that because I saw a milk bag once when at a store near Buffalo.
Also, because I just got a this shiny semi-new, I'll post a picture of my milk.
Standard issue, Wegmans brand 1/2 gallon milk jug. I don't drink a lot of milk, which explains why I buy the half gallon, when the full gallon is only about 5-10 cents more expensive (with my [mom's] shoppers club card). sometimes I don't even use the full thing before it all goes sour., this particular jug is getting close.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Calm down, dax, it's just milk in a bag.


I can't calm down...it's milk...but in a bag!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I live in Iowa and have been drinking milk from a bag for years. There's a convenience store chain in this area that sells it that way in 1/2 gallon bags. As far as I know that's the only place in the midwest that sells it that way. Whenever I mention it online people always assume they will leak, but in over 25 years I've never had one burst or leak even after dropping them on the floor. The bags are pretty thick and tough, I doubt I could even tear one.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Auron said:


> geez whats the big deal? its still milk.


I feel like I've been lied to my entire life. I'm just finding out now that milk comes in a bag. For some reason the truth has been witheld from me for all these years. I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

In the old days they had them in class jars, non of that really exists anymore, unless its some kind of milk drink of some sort, but its all plastic now. In the really old days they would just have the cow with them, milk it when they needed, and some liquids probably would be stored in a leather bag, but i don't think milk would be one of them.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


>


That's what I drink too - except the unsweetened version, usually in a breakfast shake of some sort. (Soy is normally bitter, so they usually add a fair amount of sugar to it.) Love chocolate soy though!



GnR said:


> Havent seen a bag of milk in a looong time lol.


Same here! I had no idea it was still a big thing. I think we had bags in my house sometimes when I was really young. Didn't know it was a Canadian thing - but why am I surprised. Surely there must be_ some_ other country/region that has bagged milk? Maybe the UK -- don't we Canadians get all our 'bad' habits from there? :b

(We can just add that to living in igloos, no electricity, and so forth.)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

A LOT of goat's milk.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Interesting. Here we only have half gallon cartons and jugs, and gallon jugs. I've also never seen 3% milk. Here it is either Skim milk, 1%, 2%, or whole milk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I'll tell you. We are ALL winners!
American cartons are also recyclable - both plastic and paper.

If you watch the video in the original post, the issue was also cost effectiveness. It might be easier to transport it.
When I was in Canada for the first time as a young lad in the summer of 1986, I did see plastic milk bags. They are pretty durable. I also had soda in thicker tin aluminum cans. It's no big deal :lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

darkangel said:


> I'm Canadian and have never heard or seen that ever in my life.


I too have never heard of or seen bags of milk but when I was in Ghana years back they had bags of water, it was as common as bottles of water here. I have to say I found it strange as hell. Drinking water from a bag requires technique, you have to rip it open right, & hold it right, then drink it right


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

LaRibbon said:


> Fluid in bags is just waiting for disaster.


I think I've had more incidents with cartons than I've had with bags.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

:wtf:wtf:wtf



You Canadians are strange people.:b


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

If you go to a restaurant in the U.S. you will drink milk out of a big bag that sits in a box in a milk dispenser.

Other than that, homes usually only use cartons/plastic jugs. 1/2 gallon and gallon are usually jugs. Quarts and smaller are sometimes cartons. Price wise, if you use enough milk to go through a gallon in a week it is much cheaper to buy gallons. You will typically see gallons sold for the same price as a half gallon. Pints are sometimes as much as half gallon.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

What the..?
I didn't even know that existed.. That seems like too much hassle to drink milk.. Like buy it, then put it in another container etc.. 
but wow.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow I didn't even know this lol!! This is what all the milk looks like where I live (usa):










Just rip off the lid and chug chug chug! toobad i'm lactose intolerant xD


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Milk comes in all shapes of the rainbow, ahh, so beautiful!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I used to know a farmer who drank warm cows milk straight from the utter.

That's hardcore.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ LOL
--

I've drunk out of bags, but I used a straw. But that was in asia, and they were snack sized ones. They were rare even there.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Liquid milk?










Ok, so I don't drink milk... I do like chocolate milk though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stilla said:


> ^^Even drinking it from a container like that is really weird for me... you crazy north americans :teeth. Tetra pak is the way we do it here.


You can drink out of it (wouldn't suggest it; it's kinda heavy) from a gallon jug. We don't normally do that, though. You take off the lid and pour it out like you would the cut bag, and then put the lid back on. The translucency is supposed to help keep the milk fresh.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

EWWWW if this wasn't a thread on cow milk I'd say silk is the most disgusting stuff invented but cow milk is worse. Mmmm cow puss! Don't worry the cow puss has been irradiated so there's no live bacteria. There's just so much of it in US milk that majority wouldn't pass inspection in other countries. I was buying goat milk but even that was a bit much for my digestive tract. I tried silk and like most people would rather give up cereal and milk first. So I buy local brands of soymilk or soydream which I've been told by other people they hardly realize it's not cow milk. Every now and then something like fudge sauce doesn't cook properly with soy milk but otherwise not noticeable.










No refrigeration needed. Buy a few cartons, stick them in the pantry, and refrigerate a few days before use if you want it cold.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Does most milk come like that btw in Canada? Or is it mostly bottle/cartons?


In my local supermarket, I don't think they even stock bagged milk. Maybe only certain regions of Canada or certain supermarkets carry it more. Where I shop nearby, it's pretty much cardboard cartons or plastic jugs.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Milk in a bag? Huh? That sounds like the sort of random, off-kilter detail you'd find in a boring dream. "It's like, everything was the same, except milk came in bags for some reason."


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I never knew milk came in bags that's wild! I can see why my ancestors moved form canada weird stuff like that To be honest I'm kinda jealous...


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't seen milk in bags since the mid 90's. 
I like goats milk.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats just funny....


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

fern said:


> Well if you think that's weird, how about the fact that in Canada whole milk is called "**** Milk".


 hahaha


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

pita said:


>


 At first glance this looks like pads


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

fern said:


> Well if you think that's weird, how about the fact that in Canada whole milk is called "**** Milk".


Homogenized is too long to put on the container. Don't be a homophobe.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

Its interesting that this isn't the first argument about bagged milk.










The funny thing is, that there are people posing in pictures with bagged milk, its funny, like the concept is mind boggling lol.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

if anyone is confused about how we would go about opening a bag of milk without complete chaos ensuing, you just snip the very end. i used to have (and i've seen a lot of people with it) this small plastic thing object with a blade in the middle specifically for easily opening the end, they had a magnet on the back to keep on the fridge.










no one drinks cow's milk in the house often these days so whenever we buy any it's usually in the small cartons.

honestly the only time i can ever recall anyone having an accident with it is when my grandma got in an argument with a cashier and one of them purposely broke the bag of milk on the counter  (i've heard her tell two different versions where she broke it and the cashier broke it, so it was probably her).

i've even dropped the bags before and they were fine.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I just wiki'd milk bags.

Apparently:



> Milk bags are common in several countries and regions of the world, including Argentina, Nicaragua, Eastern Canada, China, Colombia, Hungary, India, Israel, Montenegro, Poland, South Africa, Uruguay and Wisconsin. They were also common in Bulgaria and other Balkan countries during the Soviet bloc period, but their popularity diminished in subsequent years[_when?_]. Declining popularity in this region is attributed to the lower shelf appeal of the milk bags compared to others emerging at the time such as Tetra Pak and plastic bottles.[_citation needed_] A resurgence of milk bags is beginning in Britain amid concerns that plastic bottles aren't being recycled. Milk bags were also used in Australia (Greater Shepparton, Victoria), in the late 1990's, distributed by Shepparton-based dairy company Ducats.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Bags are available, but I get jugs. That is, if I'm going to buy milk at all. These days I've taken a liking to soy "beverage". I find I prefer the taste.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Most of the world uses bag type things. They last longer.

Cartons are an antiquated concept.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

When I was little we did, but we didn't actually "drink it out of bags," there were holders for it in your fridge, and a thing to slice off the corner of the bag and then stick on the fridge. (Someone posted a picture.)

We get cartons now. I think it might be a more popular option but I have no proof.

I know everyone likes to go "CANADIAN R RETARDED, MILK IN BAGS?!?!?!" but it seems to me that milk "delivery" customs for some reason are quite variable. In Spain for example, they would have a whole aisle of that milk that doesn't need to be refrigerated until you open the container. Here it is the complete opposite, the vast majority of the milk in the grocery store is in refrigeration, you have to look to find any other kind. Then there's different milk for different uses like condensed milk, powdered milk.

When you think about it, milk is kind of weird to begin with anyway.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, people find the idea of non-refrigerated milk, even if it's UHT pasteurised to be a foreign concept and won't take to it here. But anyway, live and let live in these simple matters of preference.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

It's actually illegal to sell raw milk that isn't pastuerized in this state. Even from your own animals. I find that annoying. Milk straight from a healthy animal is so much better for you. Even those with milk allergies and lactose intollerance can often drink it. We aren't actually designed to drink seperated or pastuerized milk. The human body has just barely evolved to the point of being able to digest it and the odds are still quite high (30-90% depending on race) that someone will develop at least minor lactose intollerance as they get older. Whole raw milk still has the enzymes to help you digest the fats and sugars.

One more minor reason I'm moving out of this country.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sounds kinda strange to me.

But technically, whenever I'm using milk dispensers at for example hotel breakfast buffets, I'm drinking milk out of a bag.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

Akane said:


> It's actually illegal to sell raw milk that isn't pastuerized in this state. Even from your own animals. I find that annoying. Milk straight from a healthy animal is so much better for you. Even those with milk allergies and lactose intollerance can often drink it. We aren't actually designed to drink seperated or pastuerized milk. The human body has just barely evolved to the point of being able to digest it and the odds are still quite high (30-90% depending on race) that someone will develop at least minor lactose intollerance as they get older. Whole raw milk still has the enzymes to help you digest the fats and sugars.
> 
> One more minor reason I'm moving out of this country.


I think i have that then, I used to be able to drink it a lot when i was little, now i cant really, i get sick sometimes from the stuff, especially if mixed with coffee, i think i get sick from coffee alone too.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Akane said:


> It's actually illegal to sell raw milk that isn't pastuerized in this state. Even from your own animals. I find that annoying. Milk straight from a healthy animal is so much better for you. Even those with milk allergies and lactose intollerance can often drink it. We aren't actually designed to drink seperated or pastuerized milk. The human body has just barely evolved to the point of being able to digest it and the odds are still quite high (30-90% depending on race) that someone will develop at least minor lactose intollerance as they get older. Whole raw milk still has the enzymes to help you digest the fats and sugars.
> 
> One more minor reason I'm moving out of this country.


Milk must be pasteurised here as well. I was referring specifically to UHT pasteurisation, which obviates the need for refrigeration before opening.

There was a farmer in Ontario who was the subject of a ridiculous raid for selling unpasteurised milk to people who had specifically paid into a cooperative to obtain it. He was found guilty, but it's absolutely ridiculous interference on the government's part.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Camel milk FTW


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I've never heard of that, but it doesn't seem that weird to me.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

neurotic1 said:


> The funny thing is, that there are people posing in pictures with bagged milk, its funny, like the concept is mind boggling lol.


I'm still not over it yet. My mind is still very boggled.



fern said:


> Well if you think that's weird, how about the fact that in Canada whole milk is called "**** Milk".


I think I'd have a hard time trying to buy milk if I ever visited Canada. I'd be so confused. **** milk in a plastic bag....man I'd be confused.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Narcissus said:


> But anyway, live and let live in these simple matters of preference.


Awww, but this seems good enough of a difference in lifestyle for at _least _a war or two.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Awww, but this seems good enough of a difference in lifestyle for at _least _a war or two.


If that's what you think, then it's on. We'll reassemble the melted down fragments of Avro Arrows and use our vast Brazilian-controlled nickel resources for armaments! And in the unlikely event of a failure, we will survive indefinitely in our Diefenbunkers. When you smash them, we will come at you with lethal bags of alien milk. We will fight you to the last!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Narcissus said:


> If that's what you think, then it's on. We'll reassemble the melted down fragments of Avro Arrows and use our vast Brazilian-controlled nickel resources for armaments! And in the unlikely event of a failure, we will survive indefinitely in our Diefenbunkers. When you smash them, we will come at you with lethal bags of alien milk. We will fight you to the last!


We will throw tooth pick darts at your milk bags, deflating your morale, sustenance and will to go on. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

People still drink milk? :b Kidding.

If they did this with oat milk, I'd be SO THERE.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> People still drink milk? :b Kidding.
> 
> If they did this with oat milk, I'd be SO THERE.


You mean goat? I think there were a coupla pics in this thread of bagged goat milk.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Could mean oat milk. It exists. That's about all I know.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I do mean oat, not goat. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Narcissus said:


> Could mean oat milk. It exists. That's about all I know.





strawberryjulius said:


> I do mean oat, not goat. :b


Oh I see.


----------



## Jenna542 (Jan 12, 2010)

haha my cousins in canada do that and i make fun of them all the time for that. when i go up to see them they buy a milk jug just for me.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, this thread blew up since I clicked it yesterday, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They drink tej (milk) in bags in Hungary.....interesting .


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> People still drink milk? :b Kidding.
> 
> If they did this with oat milk, I'd be SO THERE.


Yeah, I think it's bizarre that people drink cow's milk, I haven't had any in 14 years.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Umm it is not really that complicated. You can just buy regular milk in regular cartons. There is tons of that at the grocery store. 1%, 2%, skim, chocolate, whatever. I feel like I should take pictures.

I am also enjoying the term DIEFENBUNKER Hahaha


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm glad I had the chance to use it, but I can't take the credit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_Government_Headquarters


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I live in Wisconsin, America's Dairyland (at least that's what our license plates say). It blew my mind the other year when I learned that folks in Iowa drink milk from bags. I've never seen a bag of milk in any grocery store ever. It's all plastic jugs or cardboard cartons in my area and the concept of a bag seemed totally foreign to me.

I really don't care what they pack it in since I hate milk as a drink. Even as a little kid I hated it.

To me milk is on par with baking chocolate, that horribly bitter stuff you might use to make a cake. Milk is something you can make tasty things with, but it's just a raw ingredient like baker's chocolate that I'd never want to consume in pure form.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

dax said:


> . **** milk in a plastic bag....man I'd be confused.


Why is it called **** milk?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> Why is it called **** milk?


homogenized (milk which has been treated so that the entire liquid remains equally creamy, instead of forming a separate layer of cream at the top)

Easily confused with pasteurized. At least it is for me.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> I do mean oat, not goat. :b


Oat milk is freaking tasty.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I do.

Bags are easier, last longer and cheaper because it's like buying in bulk.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

Im just gonna go ahead and say that Purity Dairies has the best milk in all of North America. :yes









You all shall bow to the yellow bottled goodness. :nw


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

That's the type of milk jugs they sell around here for 1 gallon, except white instead of yellow in that picture.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Round here only buttermilk is sold in yellow cartons. I know this because I accidentally bought buttermilk once, and have avoided all yellow-cartoned milk since.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

word.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh Jian.

He used to tick me off but I just find him hot, now.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

It's amazing that something like this would create such a big topic.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes we have milk in bags. But we have cartons and jugs too...we're all about options here .

I can see why people would think it's weird given the painful length and detail of that video though. It's really not that complicated. Plunk it in a jug and snip off the damn corner and you're done. :roll It's cheaper, less waste, and takes up less room in the fridge. I'm surprised other countries aren't all over it. lol

That being said, I wouldn't touch cow milk with a 10 foot pole no matter what packaging it comes in. Gross.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I wish almond milk came in bags. I go through cartons of that stuff way too quickly.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ Ditto ^^
Almond milk is what I drink too.
Mmmmmm 
The vanilla tastes so good in hot chocolate.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Auron said:


> geez whats the big deal? its still milk.


It's unnatural, that's what it is.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought the thread title was a reference to drinking milk straight from the cow.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Powdered milk in a can is the way to go:eyes
OR


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

pita said:


> Oh Jian.
> 
> He used to tick me off but I just find him hot, now.


I agree, Jian is definitely a hottie :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This thread is STILL going?!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> This thread is STILL going?!


Yep


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think about this thread every time I cut into a bag of milk now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pita said:


> I wish almond milk came in bags. I go through cartons of that stuff way too quickly.


Almond milk is so good!


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I think about this thread every time I cut into a bag of milk now.


Awesome.

One day I aspire to go to Canada, walk into a store and buy a bag of milk.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I drink my milk the natural way, 
straight from the carton.:b


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

whiteWhale said:


> Awesome.
> 
> One day I aspire to go to Canada, walk into a store and buy a bag of milk.


Me too. It'd be worth the trip just for a bag of milk.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

D11 said:


> Me too. It'd be worth the trip just for a bag of milk.


Can I come with? :b


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

On the radio, they were saying that discussions about Canadian milk bags are currently hot on the internet.

I guess that explains why this thread is six pages long.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Neat. Americans don't like to deal with even the slightest inconvenience. 

(the upside down ketchup container).


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

whiteWhale said:


> Can I come with? :b


Sure.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

other people don't drink milk from bags....????
I always have
nom nom nom, milk!


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Cheeky said:


> Yes we have milk in bags. But we have cartons and jugs too...we're all about options here .
> 
> I can see why people would think it's weird given the painful length and detail of that video though. It's really not that complicated. Plunk it in a jug and snip off the damn corner and you're done. :roll It's cheaper, less waste, and takes up less room in the fridge. I'm surprised other countries aren't all over it. lol
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't touch cow milk with a 10 foot pole no matter what packaging it comes in. Gross.


gee, I'd hate to know what you'll be feeding your newborn child...:roll


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Micronian said:


> gee, I'd hate to know what you'll be feeding your newborn child...:roll


:get Are you implying that cow milk is the only option for newborn children? What about breast milk? Anyway...there's no need to be rude.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

This is the first I've heard of this too


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I had never heard of this. Very interesting.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeez, why don't they just pour the bag _into_ the pitcher?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Because that is SICK AND WRONG.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Jeez, why don't they just pour the bag _into_ the pitcher?


...then you'd have to wash the jug.

Here's why we do this...it's easier to stock up on milk without having to drink it quickly because each plastic bag is just over 1 litre. The bags we buy, come with 3 bags of Milk, 1.33 litres each, 4 litres total. If you buy a 2 litre carton of milk, you'd have to drink it quicker cause once it's open...
You could buy 1 litre cartons, but 4 of them would cost more than bagged milk.

So, it's cheaper and helps milk last longer...even if it's only slightly.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Because that is SICK AND WRONG.


:haha


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, 7 pages on bagged milk? It does sound pretty stange to me, I've never heard of it. 

When I was a child, all the milk I had was milked from a goat into a bucket. It's quite nice, milking a goat while it eats - you rest your head on the animal's flank and you can hear its stomachs gurgling, and the rhythmic squish squish of the milk going into the pail...then she shifts her weight and stands in the bucket, you both get covered in milk and you swear a lot...

With a bit of luck, you take your non-trodden-in bucket to the kitchen, where you strain the milk through a cloth to remove goat hairs, stick it in the fridge, and wash the bucket. It tastes very different to pastuerised cows milk, and only lasts about 24 hours before going off. But it only needs to last for 24, because you milk your goats once a day


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I must be really bored since I'm taking pictures of things in my fridge, but this is what my bagged milk looks like:










It's sold in 1/2 gallon bags by a convenience store chain based in La crosse, WI. They have stores scattered in a narrow band throughout southwest WI, southeast MN, and northeast IA. As far as I know they are the only place in the midwest that sells bagged milk. If that weren't enough, they also sell: bagged orange juice! :yay The stores also carry the special pitcher; once the bag is opened you just pinch the end and tuck it in the notch in the front of the pitcher to seal it. The bags do not slide out of the pitcher while pouring either in case anyone is wondering.
People who aren't familiar with it always assume the bags will break or leak, but that's simply not the case. I've dropped them on the floor many times and although I've never tried it I'm willing to bet I could sit on an unopened bag without it bursting. When empty you can just crumple it up like a sandwich bag and toss it in the waste basket.

I remember years ago when my aunt visited from Connecticut. She was so amused with our bagged milk my mom gave her an empty bag to take back home to show her coworkers. :lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

BAGGED ORANGE JUICE? 

Omg.


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

I gotta get my hands on some Canadian milkbags!!

edit: Oh no, that was meant to be a perfectly innocent comment. I remember in elementary school we used to drink milk from little bags. I was genuinely just excited about bags of milk, haha.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have probably posted in this thread way too much.

BUT:

I like to cut milk bags open on one end, wash them, and use them for sandwiches. I don't know anyone else who does this except for my mom, my aunt, and an old lady who shops at my work.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

They do. 

It kind of blows my mind that you can buy a gallon of chocolate milk at a time, actually.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

pita said:


> On the radio, they were saying that discussions about Canadian milk bags are currently hot on the internet.
> 
> I guess that explains why this thread is six pages long.


Hopefully that doesn't mean this SAS forum thread is getting tons of views from the "general public". :b

Good lord, I can't believe this thread is still going strong. (*she says as she adds her post to it.*)

Frankly though, I think this seems to be big in Eastern Canada. Out West here, I don't think I've seen a bag of milk in ages. Maybe I just shop at the wrong places though.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Lonely guy.

I wonder if it's messier though? It's hard getting liquids to flow straight out with the corner cut on plastic bags. That's been my experience anyway.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

milk in a bag how convenient. Dam theres been so many times were i've drop the gallon of milk on floor.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I would think a cut in a bag would lead to a lot of spill outs inside the refrigerator?


----------



## userabuser (Jan 21, 2010)

milk bags huh? BORING!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Futures said:


> I would think a cut in a bag would lead to a lot of spill outs inside the refrigerator?


The unopened bag slides into a container made specifically for that purpose.
Then you cut open the top corner.
I actually cut both corners off, so that air flow can get in.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## userabuser (Jan 21, 2010)

^id like to drink some milk from one of her bags.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

:lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

So if you pour milk into a container anyway, then what was the point of the bag in the first place?


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

tony0306 said:


> My mom washes the ziplock type of sandwich bags, flips them inside out to dry on the silverware in drying rack, and reuses them (over and over).


My dad does the same thing.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Futures said:


> So if you pour milk into a container anyway, then what was the point of the bag in the first place?


No no, the picture of the girl pouring the milk into the container...she's doing it wrong lol.
You slide the bag into the container...and then cut off the corners.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

D11 said:


> Thanks for the pics Lonely guy.
> 
> I wonder if it's messier though? It's hard getting liquids to flow straight out with the corner cut on plastic bags. That's been my experience anyway.


 Just make sure the opening on the bag isn't pinched shut or folded over before you pour and you'll be fine. I've never had one leak or make a mess unless you push down on the top of a full bag after opening it.


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

I was reading the local rag this morning (the Sunday Age) and they indicated that we Melburnians may soon see plastic bottles of milk getting phased out and replaced by... you guessed it... milk bags... :no

Time to watch that video again, methinks, to learn the finer points of pouring milk from bags...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I love that this topic has lasted 8 pages...haha.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Thats how europeans drink it as well, since a lot of people carry groceries home, its much easier then lugging around plastic jugs.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

societe anonyme said:


> I was reading the local rag this morning (the Sunday Age) and they indicated that we Melburnians may soon see plastic bottles of milk getting phased out and replaced by... you guessed it... milk bags... :no
> 
> Time to watch that video again, methinks, to learn the finer points of pouring milk from bags...


You have no idea how happy I am that this thread got resurrected:b


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

I used to...and then I had to switch to soy, which only comes in cartons. Pah.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, so bottom line, no joking aside, do most Canadians drink milk out of bags or is that the norm for only a select number of Canadians.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

letitrock said:


> ok, so bottom line, no joking aside, do most Canadians drink milk out of bags or is that the norm for only a select number of Canadians.


I think it's an Eastern thing. Most people I know in Ontario drink bagged milk, if they're milk drinkers.

Cowboys drink milk out of a jug.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

No, I never heard or seen something like this.

But even so, what's wrong with it? Like the woman said it's cost effective


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I drink milk straight from the utter. Is that bad?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

When i moved to Canada i went up the the store clerk and said "Where the **** is your milk" she points at these bags. I'm like W.... T..... F!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Cerz said:


> When i moved to Canada i went up the the store clerk and said "Where the **** is your milk" she points at these bags. I'm like W.... D..... F!


This made me lol.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow that's pretty interesting. I saw this link on the fridge thread.

I love drinking unsweetened soya out from a CARTON. Never seen any big bags of milk here. This is really new to me and that pitcher!! Wow...they even manufacture them for..*gasps* BAGS of milk!!!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Wow I've never heard of this. I thought you were talking about powdered milk because I thought that came in bags. I get the cost effective thing but I don't get the bit about it being better for the environment because plastic's recyclable. Bottles are made out of plasic and we can recycle them and cartons are made out of cardboard so we can recycle them :?. I loved that video though she was funny. I can't believe I didn't know this.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> I must be really bored since I'm taking pictures of things in my fridge, but this is what my bagged milk looks like:


Oh wow. Your bags have pretty designs on them. Nice. Ours only have designs on the plastic bag container. The bags containing the milk are transparent.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

This thread makes me want to blow everyones mind by posting some pics of orange juice in a bag. :lol We also have chocolate milk in bags here. :b Mine don't come in a separate container bag, they are in individual 1/2 gallon bags the way they appear in that picture.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

whiteWhale said:


> Do most Canadians drink milk from bags? This is all new to me.
> 
> http://wimp.com/canadiansmilk/


What the shyt?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Aww, this thread is making me homesick *sniff*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> Mine don't come in a separate container bag, they are in individual 1/2 gallon bags the way they appear in that picture.


I get it now. It makes more sense.

Anyway, i can testify that milk bags are tough. I dropped one on the floor the other day and my niece thought it would be funny to field goal it on the wall. The bag never ripped and my niece won the game, instead of a timeout.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Sorry about the immaurity but this is just too funny.

Apparently American's call "****" (Homogenized) milk, whole milk.

I bet it sounds funny to Americans when someone here says they drink **** milk lol.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

neurotic1 said:


> That's the 3% milk bag. and yes its exactly like she said.
> 
> I would like to see what milk everyone else drinks, show pictures.
> 
> Edit: actually my mistake, that's the 2%, there is a light blue one that's the 1% and a red one that's 3%, some of the different companies may have it different, but i don't really drink so much milk to remember.


3 percent milk? lol!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

kos said:


> Sorry about the immaurity but this is just too funny.
> 
> Apparently American's call "****" (Homogenized) milk, whole milk.
> 
> I bet it sounds funny to Americans when someone here says they drink **** milk lol.


id never buy this....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've always used a milk bag, I only get cartons for chocolate milk cause its hard to find them in bags.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> 3 percent milk? lol!


its 3.25% homogenized milk.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

I think it depends on where you are. Here in BC we do it exactly the same way as the Americans but then again BC is like the most Americanized province. I think I remember seeing milk in bags in Montreal, not sure. 

When I was in Iran I remember seeing milk in glass, cartons and bags. The milk bags were amazing though. They were designed so that you couldn't break it open by putting pressure on it. You could even run them over with a car and they still wouldn't break open!!! I ****ing loved those.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

kos said:


> Sorry about the immaurity but this is just too funny.
> 
> Apparently American's call "****" (Homogenized) milk, whole milk.
> 
> I bet it sounds funny to Americans when someone here says they drink **** milk lol.


*s****** s*******


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I looked up this thread after viewing the one for refrigerator pics. Bagged milk...Huh, you learn something every day.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

kos said:


> Sorry about the immaurity but this is just too funny.
> 
> Apparently American's call "****" (Homogenized) milk, whole milk.
> 
> I bet it sounds funny to Americans when someone here says they drink **** milk lol.


Actually whole milk means it contains all the original fat content (3.25% I think?). Pretty much all milk here is homogenized (skim, 1%, 2%, and whole) except for maybe some organic milks.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> *s****** s*******


Oh, for... Stupid swear filter. That was me laughing. Not swearing.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Milk in bags = busiest thread



Makes sense, this is very important.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Legend speaks of the Giant Bag of Milk that Canadians fill up all their little bags of milk from.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Lonelyguy said:


> This thread makes me want to blow everyones mind by posting some pics of orange juice in a bag. :lol We also have chocolate milk in bags here. :b Mine don't come in a separate container bag, they are in individual 1/2 gallon bags the way they appear in that picture.


Please feel free to blow my mind!!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Lonelyguy said:


> This thread makes me want to blow everyones mind by posting some pics of orange juice in a bag. :lol We also have chocolate milk in bags here. :b Mine don't come in a separate container bag, they are in individual 1/2 gallon bags the way they appear in that picture.


Where in Iowa are you? I've never seen milk in a bag.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

Lol. Milk bags. I remember seeing them as a kid in the 90s; didn't know they still existed though.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Cleary said:


> Where in Iowa are you? I've never seen milk in a bag.


Yes, do tell. I'll be visiting there soon. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for bagged milk and OJ.

He he...we are easily amused, no?


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

LALoner said:


> Milk in bags = busiest thread
> 
> Makes sense, this is very important.


Milk bags is serious business.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

They don't have milk bags much in BC I don't think anymore. But I was in Montreal recently and saw them and flipped THE **** out. I bought 4L worth of milk bags just because. I was only staying there 10 days. 

I spent my last morning there just flat out drinking 1.25 litres of milk, because it was from a milk bag gosh darnit and I was not letting it go to waste.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Reminded me of how we drank in Malaysia.










All drinks come like that, but they are so cheap and SO GOOD!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^That's cool, haha. What's the drink though?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> ^That's cool, haha. What's the drink though?


10 or 12 oz. frozen strawberries, thawed
1 pkg. vanilla pudding
1 pkg. Dream Whip
2 c. chipped ice


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> ^That's cool, haha. What's the drink though?


lol anything from Milo to mango juice to lemonade. They really are so refreshingly awesome. I miss them


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cleary said:


> Where in Iowa are you? I've never seen milk in a bag.


I'm in the far northeast corner. The convenience store chain that sells it is either Kwik Trip or Kwik Star. Most of their stores are in southern Wisconsin and southeast Minnesota. There are several Kwik Star stores in northeast Iowa but I'm not sure how far south and west they go. They used to all be named Kwik Trip, but several years ago there was a legal dispute with a competing Iowa chain known as Quick Trip, so all the Iowa stores had to change their name to Kwik Star.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

@Ospi. We also do have that kind of drinks here in our country (Singapore). They are pretty cheap but not convenient. I always sprang a leak everytime I bought those home. They are good to drink during hot weathers.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

mind_games said:


> Legend speaks of the Giant Bag of Milk that Canadians fill up all their little bags of milk from.


That's no legend.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I remember when I was a kid my babysitter always had the milk bags. (lol sounds funny) But I haven't seen them since.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

pita said:


> That's no legend.


I love this! :lol


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

pita said:


> That's no legend.


Yes, everyone remembers this Heritage Moment:










Courtesy Archives Canada.

And few people know that the name, "Canada", is derived from the Iroquoian for "Weeping Sack of White Liquid".


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

pita said:


> That's no legend.


I knew it!


----------



## becky1789 (Jul 26, 2010)

That's a lot of faffing around!!! I don't get it, plastic bottles can be recycled too :S


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

Well guys cartons have a pull on the planet. Who drinks milk? yes kids.


----------



## lastresort (Jun 16, 2010)

Canadians- is it true you live in igloos?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dax said:


> Ok so here's what normal milk looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ exactly :lol

The only time I have ever drunk milk from a bag was back in elementary school. They would give us small milk bags and I would tear the corner with my teeth and suck it. btw, the girl in that video was super cute, just sayin


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

lastresort said:


> Canadians- is it true you live in igloos?


Yes.

Also, I am drinking milk right out of the bag _right now_.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I like my chocolate milk in a bag too


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Har har, there's a "Sexy Maternity Lingerie" ad by "HOTmilk" down the bottom. :|


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Canada's milk is so backwards. Women actually lactate small babies over there.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't you hate it when you don't drop the bag right and it gets caught halfway in the holder? 

I miss Canada


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

whiteWhale said:


> Do most Canadians drink milk from bags? This is all new to me.
> 
> http://wimp.com/canadiansmilk/


It depends on the household! It was cheaper to buy bags but I personally preferred cartons. I didn't know it was different either until some American friends came to visit and were completely stunned at the breakfast table. :b


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

lastresort said:


> Canadians- is it true you live in igloos?


Absolutely! We also all have our own sled dogs in lieu of cars, say "eh" to end a sentence, only drink beer (or bagged milk), apologize for no good reason, and our police officers ride horseback donning bright red coats. We also enjoy pet beavers.
:b










This was taken in April - believe it or not, there isn't an ice world two hours north of New York.


----------



## feelgoodlost (Jul 14, 2010)

My family has always bought cartons.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

this thread should be stickied. it's vital information.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol @ how this thread is still going!


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yup, I drink milk out of bags. My family used to buy cartons a long time ago, but then we switched to bags.

I've seen that girl in another video before. Didn't know she was Canadian


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

lastresort said:


> Canadians- is it true you live in igloos?


Hmm I thought that was a well-kept secret. But indeed!

And we have some damn fine air conditioning systems in this country. Do you have any idea what it takes to keep an igloo standing in 44°C heat?! (Or sorry, that's 111°F~)


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

You better believe we do ;D

Well at least other Canadians do, I personally hate the taste of milk.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

huh said:


> this thread should be stickied. it's vital information.


And let the world in on our delicious milk bag secret? Never.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

G'uhh? This thing is STILL GOING???


----------



## ShylybutSmiley (Aug 4, 2010)

We used to. We switched to Mac's jugs of milk now. We could go to the neighbour's and just get it straight from the udder! lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

And you all thought this thread was dead...










****Image removed****


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Didn't even know this thread existed?!?! EXCELLENT BUMP!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks, I saw it mentioned in the Butt Hair thread and had to go find it. :lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL
i find milk bags to be a huge nuisance, but it's worth it for the confusion it causes to milk jug, bottle and box users. :lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Canadian school lunch. Poor kids!










wtflolololololol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

the cheat said:


> ****Image removed****


Awww... too bad, it was one of the funniest things I've seen in months.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Canadian school lunch. Poor kids!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're kidding right? Do you realize the fun teachers would have with kids sitting on them or throwing them at each other? :spit :lol


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I like milk bags


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

i can't believe this thread has been resurrected. :lol
Canadians, we mean no harm....really. :doh


----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)

drinking milk from other species is unnatural and disgusting.

http://www.notmilk.com/


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

as stated earlier I remember as a kid milk bags being delivered to the house....hasnt been that way in 20-25yrs though


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

THREAD REVIVAL! Going to drink some milk this minute as a tribute. 

Bags of milk remind me so hard of my childhood.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

speaking of bagged beverages, I always hated those Capri Sun things. I could never get the freakin straw into the hole. Who thought putting juice in a bag was a good idea :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Lactose tolerance is a positively selected for trait which just hasn't reached fixation in all populations yet.

In short, your body is trying to tell you milk is incredibly delicious.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Haha, this thread has gone on for 12 pages, and it's about whether or not we Canadians drink milk out of bags! And, of course we do! Wasn't even aware that it was just a Canadian thing. :b


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

BostonB said:


> It really is. something like 65% of the world is lactose intolerant, probably more. Seems like our bodies are tying to tell us something.


Lactose intolerance has a very low incidence in Germanic and northern Slavic people, so if you're from (or your ancestry is from) Northern/Western/Central/North-Eastern Europe, you're perfectly fine to drink milk.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Almost everybody in Greenland is Inuit, they're mainly lactose intolerant I guess.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Most likely.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

All the lactose intolerant places though, probably coincides with the lack of available cows? I'm sure there's not a lot of cows walking around in the arctic or in the deserts and rainforests? Pretty sure over time people in the areas of high cow population would have adapted to use their milk as a reliable food source. Such as I'm sure there fruits and vegetables in parts of the world that would make me sick but not their indigenous population.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

BostonB said:


> ^^
> Cows walk the streets India though. And Brazilians eat a shi* ton of beef.


Pretty sure Indians don't eat the cows or drink the milk though.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

What surprises me is India. I know they use lots of dairy there; I find it strange that they don't have higher levels of lactose tolerance.

EDIT: beaten to it lol


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Emanresu said:


> Pretty sure Indians don't eat the cows or drink the milk though.


They do. I don't know whether they drink it, but they use lots of cream/butter/yoghurt.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> They do. I don't know whether they drink it, but they use lots of cream/butter/yoghurt.


Really? Never knew that always assumed they were off the cows over there. I knew they used a lot of butters and such but thought it was more from Goats.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Nope, definitely cow milk, at least with Hindus. Cows are sacred to them _because_ of their milk afaik.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I remember the milk bags when I was little and living in Ontario. Haven't seen them since my family moved to BC 2 decades ago!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

you crazy Canadians and your bagged milk :b


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My senior year of high school we they were serving bagged milk. This was in Washington state.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

When I was in Singapore I saw lot's of people drinking milk or juice out of little plastic bags through a straw.


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Interestingly, in Ontario we drink milk out of bags...I've recently moved to Edmonton and milk comes in either cartons or 4L jugs !!!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Bagged milk is considered weird? I've been drinking it this way my entire life.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Milk in a bag!?!?! wtf?

How do you pour it??


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

lol non-canadians.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

quiet, colonist


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Someone pour a bag of milk onto a curb for a homesick hoser homie expat


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG! Other countries don't drink out of a bag? WTF...


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

I spent about half my life thinking milk only came in glass bottles... cartons and plastic bottles were enough of a revelation for me to handle, and now I find out about milk bags? :afr

When I watched the video linked in the OP I thought it was a hoax... :roll


----------



## NeedlessDarkness (Mar 24, 2011)

*Haha*

This is HILARIOUSLY random!! I can't speak for all Canadians but personally I prefer milk in a carton -- it's a little more expensive but you don't have to bother putting it in a jug. But I wouldn't say mose Canadians drink milk from a bag -- I'd say cartons are more popular.
Hope this wasn't keeping you up nights!!!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

NeedlessDarkness said:


> This is HILARIOUSLY random!! I can't speak for all Canadians but personally I prefer milk in a carton -- it's a little more expensive but you don't have to bother putting it in a jug. But I wouldn't say mose Canadians drink milk from a bag -- I'd say cartons are more popular.
> Hope this wasn't keeping you up nights!!!


First post on SAS is about bagged milk! I love it!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ And she's also alienated herself from much of her Canuck brethren. The Milk Wars are coming, my friends, and when you choose a side you'd better be damned sure you picked the right one.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I want to try some milk in a bag, it looks good.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

silentcliche said:


> the milk wars are coming, my friends,


Oh. Oh oh oh. MILK BAG CATAPULTS BABY.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Aye, fight and you may die. Run, and you'll live... at least a while. And dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willin' to trade ALL the days, from this day to that, for one chance, just one chance, to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR MILK JUGS!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

My mom used to serve me milk in a bag when I was a kid.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I buy the cartons over the milk bags, and get shunned for it mercilessly...


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

LALoner said:


> My mom used to serve me milk in a bag when I was a kid.


Do you mean milk in sandwich baggies where you bite off one corner and drink from it?

I used to call these milk teats. My mom hated when I drank like this. Maybe she felt guilty or something.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

popeet said:


> Do you mean milk in sandwich baggies where you bite off one corner and drink from it?
> 
> I used to call these milk teats. My mom hated when I drank like this. Maybe she felt guilty or something.


Your so trusting. I was joking peet.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Milk tastes the best from a bag imo. Can't stand it out of a carton, and plastic jugs are okay- but the bags are far superior.

I make sure to have some every time I go back to Canada.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

LALoner said:


> Your so trusting. I was joking peet.


This made me LOL pretty good.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

I live in Montreal and buy my milk in bags.


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

Yep yep been drinking milk from bags all my life. Always wondered about the carton thing though cause whenever I would watch tv or movies the characters would always drink from cartons.


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

I have NEVER heard of this. Guess I should get out more.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I saw this here in Ireland. What do you do with the bag once it's open though?!

There's probably a very simple answer to that question.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Since they only come in litre bags, you just store them in the refrigerator and that should keep it fresh until it's all gone.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry I should have phrased that better, I meant how do you keep the bag upright? to stop it from spilling out?

Thanks beta!


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Sorry I should have phrased that better, I meant how do you keep the bag upright? to stop it from spilling out?
> 
> Thanks beta!


you put it inside something.
I live in Estonia and we drink milk from bags all the time.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh okay, something reusable I guess that makes sense.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Oh okay, something reusable I guess that makes sense.












This is how we do it in here.. I dunno if milk in bags is the same as in here though.. I assume it looks something like that still?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

^
is magic!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Estelle said:


> I would NEVER. I've always had cartons, which makes sense because you can reseal them. Bags are just ludicrous.


you cant reseal cartons...but you can reseal jugs


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

Part of growing up in a Canadian household is learning how to cut the perfect hole on the milk bag. LOL


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2010)

Milk bags all the way. I always felt awkward using jugs. They just feel...too "foreign" for me.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

What? There's such a thing as a jug of milk? xD I only know bags..


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

:yay


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is all new to me I've never seen milk in a bag before.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

All beverages should be served in bag form.


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

AK32 said:


> This is all new to me I've never seen milk in a bag before.


Right? I can't believe I've lived 35 years and this is the first I'm hearing of this.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

I dont care much for milk. 
I always use a glass and buy milk in a carton.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

people still drink milk? why? we shouldnt drink it and dont need it...


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

To the OP - sure do. Milk bag in a plastic jug


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

The rest of the world has never had milk in bags? 
I remember having them growing up but they don't sell them here anymore. You have to get a nice jug with a slit that you can slide the opening in and you'll love bagged milk. lol.

This is a lot of replies for a random topic like "bagged milk", funny.


----------



## msbxa (Mar 24, 2011)

iuseings said:


> This is a lot of replies for a random topic like "bagged milk", funny.


Yes it is when I read this comment I laughed and I don't all that often.

I'm in Canada, and to me it seems cheaper to buy the milk in bags as opposed to cartons, it seems you get more milk for your money, and milk isn't exactly cheap. I almost always buy my milk in bags.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> you cant reseal cartons...but you can reseal jugs


Milk cartons can have caps, too, my friend. Anyway, I don't drink malk anymore. Or molk for that matter. Only soy/almond/rice beverages, and I'm not sure those come in bags.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

wow, I never knew this. I think I would spill the milk all the time if it were in bags where I live.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

polardude18 said:


> I want to try some milk in a bag, it looks good.


Me too. It looks tasty for some reason. Maybe because it looks weird. :b


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

No, but looks fun.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes

cartons too.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This thread will never die.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> This thread will never die.


:yay


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

The ultimate bagged milk accessory...


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm Canadian... but... MILK COMES IN A BAG?!?!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

MelysCariad said:


> I'm Canadian... but... MILK COMES IN A BAG?!?!


Shhh!!

I hear they can deport you for that.


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> Shhh!!
> 
> I hear they can deport you for that.


Oh. Fudge... I should probably go into hiding now...
Is this secret stuff the dry milk variety? Or real milk.. If I'm risking my life for this knowledge I my as well get the full scoop.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

MelysCariad said:


> Oh. Fudge... I should probably go into hiding now...
> Is this secret stuff the dry milk variety? Or real milk.. If I'm risking my life for this knowledge I my as well get the full scoop.




You know what, maybe we don't want you here.

*calls CIC*

:b


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> You know what, maybe we don't want you here.
> 
> *calls CIC*
> 
> :b


Fine. Ill just go to my 'milk' guy. ;D hah


----------



## InThe519 (Sep 21, 2009)

darkangel said:


> I'm Canadian and have never heard or seen that ever in my life.


Wait wut? :sus

What province are you from? 

Yeah I remember this American girl I was seeing was shocked and appalled by the "Milk Bag" thing. I was like "What? It's not normal?"


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

This thread will never die.


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol, this thread is fascinating. News to me.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, coz it's cheaper than the ones on the cartons. We do put it in a pitcher so it won't spill. :b


----------



## InThe519 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow I've never seen milk in a bag before.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

LALoner said:


> This thread will never die.


When and why did LALoner get he ban hammer?


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

When I was growing up I only got milk from bags. The milk guy delivered it, and you'd put the bag in a brown plastic pitcher shaped like the bag. Now it's milk in a jug, like everyone else I suppose.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

The states they give this to poor people drives...

powder milk = gross.

EDIT: Just watched the video :con wierd man.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> When and why did LALoner get he ban hammer?


Last month . :blank


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

lol... I love how this thread pops back up every now and again.

And I _still_ don't understand why certain parts of Canada don't do milk bags anymore (like mine). It's all cartons and jugs here now! But I'll always have fond memories of the bags from, my childhood.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

NES said:


> The states they give this to poor people drives.


 The public schools I attended gave out small milk bags to students for awhile. There were holes to insert the straws. 
Giving milk bags to 7 year olds was not a good idea..I remember there being a lot of accidents.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Bloody Canadians


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I still need to go to Canada and experience this. :yay


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

super jelly of your milk bags tbh.

quick, someone from Canadia send me some milk in bag. I want to compare it to non-bagged milk so that when other American's wonder about bagged milk I can feel worldly in my milk-based knowledge.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

InThe519 said:


>


 Are those cartons on the upper shelf?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

In my household we usually drink 1% **** Milk from Beatrice. Yeah the one you cut with the scissor at the top yeah we drink that. From time to time we also drink 2% bagged Milk. $4.49


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Are those cartons on the upper shelf?


Yes. We still get Carton Milk too, infact I have seen Jugged Milk, I have yet to see Bottled Milk like the Milkman use to bring at the store.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Are those cartons on the upper shelf?


Yep all the milk varieties come in cartons, plus the "alternatives" chocolate milk (which also comes in bags iirc?), Lactose-free, soya etc. Lots of variety 8)



Ironpain said:


> In my household we usually drink 1% **** Milk from Beatrice. Yeah the one you cut with the scissor at the top yeah we drink that. From time to time we also drink 2% bagged Milk. $4.49


My family drinks 2% skimmed (and lactaid for my mom). The blue bag from Beatrice. We never drank **** for some reason, I know a lot of other families did. Btw I don't think Americans call it **** :lol I have an old friend from Chicago on my facebook and she was enlightening her Chicago people on our milk, and they were laughing at the **** milk :lol I drink Oat Milk now but I also buy ****, it's good for putting into coffee and tea. Plastic jug, unfortunately.

We used to get Jugged milk from Beckers back in the day. That was even before I knew of bags. I remember it tasting sort of plasticky, bleh.

Damn I miss Canada sometimes.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Name the only species to drink the milk of another species? god that sound gross just writing it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

milk bags, jugs, etc. double entendre, anyone?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn right I do.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Is there any other way? It is actually a bit cheaper ya know so hooray for that!


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

FairleighCalm said:


> Name the only species to drink the milk of another species? god that sound gross just writing it.


Since I started this thread I have come to realize that you are drinking from another animals mammary gland. Kinda weird if you think about it too much.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope I drink from a jug, I've never even seen bagged milk in my life.
Of course, I live in Manitoba, I think bagged milk is more of a french-Canadian thing maybe?

Probably not, actually.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've only drank milk in bagged form I think most people from Ontario do the same?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This is the thread that will not enddddd.
Yes it goes on and on my friendssss.
Some people started posting here, not knowing what it was,
And they'll continue posting here forever just because,
this is the thread that will not enddddd.
Yes it goes on and on my friendssss...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Deathcab For Cutie is in town tonight. Wonder if they ever drank bagged milk.....


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Fascinating... :lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

In case I haven't yet posted this:


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have had bagged milk in the U.S. The Navy (and most college cafeterias and summer camps) uses milk dispensing machines. These machines hold 10 gallon bags of milk that are placed in boxes for support. It just tastes like milk. There is no difference.

On another note, I once saw a kid's TV show in which they were discussing walruses (walusi?). They were tagging and checking the health of babies and their mothers. The 2 young hosts were given a taste of the walrus milk. It was very thick and they said it tasted like fish.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

:lol This thread is still going.

I did have the opportunity to drink both powdered milk and milk from bags in India. Powdered milk is just....ugh. First time I ever found out it existed is by watching _Ed,Edd, n' Eddy. _Drinking the milk from bags wasn't bad. It was thick and unlike the skim milk I normally drink, but the one thing I didn't like was that little film that forms at the top after you boil it. Or even when it cools too long. My aunt loves eating it, but for me that stuff is gross and slimy.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I've lived in Canada all my life and have never seen bagged milk. But then again, I don't go out much.


----------



## presence (Jul 27, 2011)

Nope, not here. But when i lived on Vancouver island i did


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Skylaishot said:


> Nope I drink from a jug, I've never even seen bagged milk in my life.
> Of course, I live in Manitoba, I think bagged milk is more of a french-Canadian thing maybe?
> 
> Probably not, actually.


You're too young for this, but Manitoba used to have bagged milk.

Don't ask me how I know. :um

:b

I don't understand why some provinces/cities stopped selling it, when others have not. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm drinking out of one right now.


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

There's... Another... Way... To get milk? *faints*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just remembered when I was but a wee lad I drank milk from a cylindrical bag that came to end. It was very fleshy in texture as well.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

anymouse said:


>


And in the rest of the world.


----------



## She (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha I dont drink milk, but here in Argentina milk comes in a bag too which totally freaks me out. It just goes against everything I know about milk (ie. that it comes in a carton).


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol wow this thread is still going strong. How much is there to say about milk and bags?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

Do they drink beer out of boxes or use cut-your-own toilet paper? 
Canadian's are weird eh?:sus


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Not only was I raised on bagged milk, I've had a habit of collecting the tags from the bags and lining them on the rungs of the shelves in the fridge.










When it comes to bags, jugs, or cartons, cartons always lose. The idea of the paper and all creeps me out. Even as a kid I couldn't really get past it.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Whaaaat I can't believe I didn't know this. Milk in bags is so strange to me


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

Siringo said:


> Whaaaat I can't believe I didn't know this. Milk in bags is so strange to me


I've been to Canada! Those people are wackos! Clean streets and very polite with good manners! Creepy!:sus


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Whole lotta milka:


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Nothingness said:


> I've been to Canada! Those people are wackos! Clean streets and very polite with good manners! Creepy!:sus


Bizarre!


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

I really don't get why this seems like such a phenomena to some people on here (who are unaccustomed to bagged milk). LOL It's just in a bag, not a carton...big whoop. Besides us Canadians have the option of carton milk, but most of us like bagged milk, because it's a more economical buy. I have been drinking bagged milk all my life, although I am trying to opt for soy or almond milk now instead.


----------



## mistyeyes (Oct 27, 2011)

This is a little old but this Canadian most certainly doesn't.. That's an east coast thing.. Jug or carton here..


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

^ Don't get your hopes up. Canada is not all it's cracked up to be. It does have some advantages though (i.e. free healthcare although it has its limitations) when compared to some other places.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Speaking of milk, I just finished off the last bag about 20 mins ago :'(


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> omg. so tonight I learned that one of Canada's national animals is the beaver.
> :haha
> 
> oh man, I'm going to be laughing for days. <3 love you canadians, for real.


We're perverts.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

For some reason this thread reminded me of this picture:


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

^ :lol :lol :lol


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I was 12 when I went to Canada on a family holiday, and remember being amazed and impressed with the milk in bags. Roll on 10 years and a upmarket UK supermarket sells milk in bags! I couldn't believe it took them so long. We are a bit mad with our OTT packaging here.. Do I really need my brocolli wrapped in cellophane?


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I want to go to eastern Canada and taste a bag of fresh milk.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Nothingness said:


> I've been to Canada! Those people are wackos! Clean streets and very polite with good manners! Creepy!:sus


 Canadians might have good manners when you're face to face but some of them appear to misplace them on the internet.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

in arab countries you got it bags too so its not weird to me


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

Laugh if you like.

We are the champions of the world!

I mean really you should try to be more like us.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

So glad this got bumped, learned something new about them crazy Canadians and suddenly the world's a slightly more magical place.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why would you drink it out of a carton, It must taste like cardboard and plastic all the time.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Why would you drink it out of a carton, It must taste like cardboard and plastic all the time.


Oh, coming in a plastic bag isn't going to make it taste like plastic?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Not that I can tell but I can taste it when ever I drink it from a cartoon.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Ventura said:


>


Ventura, your bump made my day.

My question: Why doesn't ALMOND MILK come in bags? I drink two large cartons a week. I demand bags.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

pita said:


> *Ventura, your bump made my day.*
> 
> My question: Why doesn't ALMOND MILK come in bags? I drink two large cartons a week. I demand bags.


:yay I'm glad it made your day.

Yeah, we should riot!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay this thread is back! :lol


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I just read through 10 pages of this and I still can't believe that milk comes in bags @[email protected]


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not canadian, but milk in bags is a normal thing in my country. In fact, we rarely get it in cartons, and if we do, they are so uncomfortable to store in the fridge; when I'm moving stuff around to find something there, I might accidentally bump it and the next second the milk is on the floor lol. That's happened many times so I don't buy it in boxes anymore.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

DesperateOne said:


> *I'm not canadian, but milk in bags is a normal thing in my country.* In fact, we rarely get it in cartons, and if we do, they are so uncomfortable to store in the fridge; when I'm moving stuff around to find something there, I might accidentally bump it and the next second the milk is on the floor lol. That's happened many times so I don't buy it in boxes anymore.


Can't leave us hanging:blank Where are you from?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

rweezer36 said:


> Some more questions for Canadians:
> Do everyday citizens usually ride horses or just the police force? When they need to take a criminal down to the police station, do they pull the perpetrator on a sled behind the horse or do they call a dogsled team for back-up? How many miles to the hoof would one typically get out of a bale of hay?
> 
> Also, how ubiquitous are pet penguins? From my understanding, they are akin to what we call cats here in the United States.


I don't have answers to your questions because I'm not Canadian but they don't measure in miles, rather kilometers. And also penguins live in the south pole


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

I'm cool with regular milk bags, but I hated the small milk bags that they used to give out at school. I could never poke in the straw correctly and always had to get someone else to do it.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I used to drink milk from bags. But I don't drink enough now to warrant buying 3 1litre bags (thats how they were packaged), so I just buy the 1 litre cartons. Nothing wrong with bagged milk.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

pita said:


> Ventura, your bump made my day.
> 
> My question: Why doesn't ALMOND MILK come in bags? I drink two large cartons a week. I demand bags.


I think you should start an Almond Milk company that uses bags. Just get a lot of almonds, find their nipples, milk them, and put it into bags. That way, you get your almond milk in a bag, while getting rich at the same time.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

the cheat said:


> I think you should start an Almond Milk company that uses bags. Just get a lot of almonds, *find their nipples*, milk them, and put it into bags. That way, you get your almond milk in a bag, while getting rich at the same time.


:spit


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I've never even seen bagged milk before. :um


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

> I've never even seen bagged milk before.


I've never seen it out west either.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Whats so wierd about bagged milk? you can get it in bags here in the UK and you just empty it into a plastic jug in the fridge and your ready to go. its a good idea if you ask me it saves on unnecessary packaging.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Luke688 said:


> Whats so wierd about bagged milk? you can get it in bags here in the UK and *you just empty it into a plastic jug in the fridge *and your ready to go. its a good idea if you ask me it saves on unnecessary packaging.












What a waste, when you could just put the bag in a milk pitcher and cut the corner off:blank


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Lol^


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I used to drink milk out of a bag. This was in India, though. Last time I had it was when I was about 13. I kind of miss the novelty of drinking milk in a bag. Something about snipping that small bit of plastic and pouring it into aglass.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I think you should start an Almond Milk company that uses bags. Just get a lot of almonds, find their nipples, milk them, and put it into bags. That way, you get your almond milk in a bag, while getting rich at the same time.


I support this and would be willing to invest


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

Luke688 said:


> Whats so wierd about bagged milk? you can get it in bags here in the UK and you just empty it into a plastic jug in the fridge and your ready to go. its a good idea if you ask me it saves on unnecessary packaging.


wait you can get milk in a bag in the uk?! Tell me where!


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not Canadian, but I was living there recently. No, I don't recall seeing milk in bags, but I see nothing wrong with the idea. I remember that in Turkey, breakfast cereal was sometimes sold in bags. I seem to recall that being the low-cost option. Anyway, Americans only make fun of Canadians because they're annoyed at having lost the War of 1812.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't live in Canada, but in my country you can find bagged milk in every store. Bags and cartons are equally ''popular'' here.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

meepie said:


> I used to drink milk out of a bag. This was in India, though. Last time I had it was when I was about 13. I kind of miss the novelty of drinking milk in a bag.* Something about snipping that small bit of plastic and pouring it into a glass.*


This thread is hilarious :lol


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

rweezer36 said:


> Some more questions for Canadians:
> Do everyday citizens usually ride horses or just the police force? When they need to take a criminal down to the police station, do they pull the perpetrator on a sled behind the horse or do they call a dogsled team for back-up? How many miles to the hoof would one typically get out of a bale of hay?
> 
> Also, how ubiquitous are pet penguins? From my understanding, they are akin to what we call cats here in the United States.


I recall New York City being the place where law enforcement rode horses. They would also wear shorts during the summer. Sexy! Lol


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Ya we do. Theres also jugs and cartons here though


----------



## Swagger91 (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know what's more shocking, the fact that bagged milk exists or the fact that you can (apparently) buy it right here in the UK. I'm gonna need a lie down:no


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bagged milk? Hmmm i must try some when i'm over there. 

Is there goats milk over in Canada? I usually drink this, as i tend to get acne after drinking cow's milk.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Haha I never heard of bagged milk before. I get mind out of cartons, the plastic bottles, and sometimes glass bottles


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Bagged milk :yay


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I usually slip under the cow and suck on it's titties or if I can't find a cow I pull a child away from it's mother and hold my cereal bowl under her breasts, jk I suck it into my mouth and drool it onto my cereal haha  

Yeah we drink 1% Lactansia (excuse me not Natrel) Pure Filtered Milk (3 bags) was $3.88 at Basics or Beatrice 2% also 3 in a bag.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Bagged milk :yay


I've never seen anybody get so excited over bagged Milk since my grandmother got excited over the 3.88 special at The Basics food store (had to go buy another bag cause she loved it at that price) :clap


----------



## Snare (Jun 23, 2012)

Havalina said:


> *Ha I thought the question was -do we drink directly out of the bags? (as in no glasses)*...yes, yes I do.


Ahaha, that's exactly what I thought as well.

But yep! My parents used to buy it a lot. I don't drink or use milk, personally, but if I did, I would definitely buy the bags again. There's definitely a novelty-ish charm about getting it in a bag.

Also I'm sure that this has been said already (I didn't read through all 11 pages, whoops.) but (at least in Quebec) milk is offered in all sorts of containers, primarily the bags, plastic jugs, and the paper-ish(?) cartons. I've also seen plastic bottles (not unlike gatorade bottles), as well as full-sized and can-sized glass bottles.



Hello22 said:


> Is there goats milk over in Canada? I usually drink this, as i tend to get acne after drinking cow's milk.


Yes, there is! =)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Monotony said:


> ^ Not that I can tell but I can taste it when ever I drink it from a cartoon.


I always thought drinking it from a bag made it taste funny. But it suppose it's might really just be a matter of what you're used to.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Now that I live by myself I just buy the carton and drink it that way. When I lived at home though, we drank it from the bags. My mom always cut both ends because my sister and I liked drinking it straight from the bag instead of just pouring it in a glass. So she cut the back so that we could drink from the back instead of the front. Although I never understood that concept, we still likely back washed, so keeping our lips from the pouring end probably didn't change much. I used to drive my sister nuts because sometimes I drank it with chap stick on and didn't think to wipe it off. So she'd get stuck with it.


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

I've never seen or heard of bagged milk until now :um


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Estelle said:


> I would NEVER. I've always had cartons, which makes sense because you can reseal them. Bags are just ludicrous.


Milk Bags being considered ludicrous is just plain weird to me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No Real Help said:


> I've never seen or heard of bagged milk until now :um


"jaw drops in silence..."

Ok, NOW I have seen everything.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sierpinski said:


> Anyway, Americans only make fun of Canadians because they're annoyed at having lost the War of 1812.


Or because their country thinks they are still so great and relevant in this world...

Or maybe it's just blind arrogance. Who knows.

Seriously, what did we Canadians ever do to deserve to get made fun of by the USA?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Seriously, what did we Canadians ever do to deserve to get made fun of by the USA?


Being the tree-hugging potheads that we are. Or at least, a lot of Americans I've talked to have had that impression about us.

Still better than the reputation that the US holds in the world, though. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

pythonesque said:


> Being the tree-hugging potheads that we are. Or at least, a lot of Americans I've talked to have had that impression about us.


That is VERY sad...

:lol



pythonesque said:


> Still better than the reputation that the US holds in the world, though. :lol


They really seem to have this holier-than-thou attitude about things, and they also seem to want to be the worlds internet policeman.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That is VERY sad...
> 
> :lol


Not really. They seem to find it just as hilarious as we do.

And, well, there are some ignorant Americans, but there are reasonable ones too. There are also some Canadians who have this holier-than-the-USA attitude, which can be just as annoying.

Come to think of it, I used to be one of those... :um


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.wimp.com/dearcanada/ :yay


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Hello, thread. Missed you.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

You should of titled this thread:

*Canadians, do you drink milk out of bags, eh?*


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah, I get water in a carton though usually.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Yeah, I get water in a carton though usually.


I have never heard of water coming in cartons. I have buy bottled water. 
It must be a Canadian thing.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

It's true that Canada's southern neighbours are not always known for their appreciation of fine irony...


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

This must be in certain parts of Canada I've never seen them in bags before (I live in BC).. I actually thought this was a joke at first lol


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

^I've seen it, but in other countries so I've never thought of it as a Canadian thing.

And hello fellow BC-er.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It's more common in the Eastern provinces


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, milk comes in bags over here. We usually place the bag into a container and consume the beverage.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Killer2121 said:


> Yes, milk comes in bags over here. We usually place the bag into a container and consume the beverage.


That picture needs the caption "Soon" on it:lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Killer2121 said:


> Yes, milk comes in bags over here. We usually place the bag into a container and consume the beverage.


Because buying a plastic jug of milk and pouring it straight from there isn't nearly complicated enough.

If I remember correctly the process goes, you buy a bag of bagged milk, you open up the bag and take out the bagged milk, then you take out the pitcher, cut a hole in the bagged milk then deposit the bag into the pitcher.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Because buying a plastic jug of milk and pouring it straight from there isn't nearly complicated enough.
> 
> If I remember correctly the process goes, you buy a bag of bagged milk, you open up the bag and take out the bagged milk, then you take out the pitcher, cut a hole in the bagged milk then deposit the bag into the pitcher.


You put the bag of milk in the pitcher before you cut the corner.


----------



## lilnostalgiclove (Oct 4, 2012)

....I live in Wisconsin, and we have milk in bags, haha. You get them at Quik Trip gas stations. Except our container thingys have a little notch in it that you slide the open end of the bag through so it closes it. I think they have orange juice too that comes in bags.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

What I'm wondering is why you're cigarette containers are so weird


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I always thought there was something strange about those Canadians...


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Bags? lol wtf


----------



## H94 (Aug 29, 2012)

I just found out about a month ago that milk in bags was only a Canadian thing. Bags are always better.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

You can get milk in cartons too. My parents buy one or the other sometimes. We have 3 cartons of chocolate milk in the fridge right now.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

We had milk pouches in elementary school that looked just like that. In fact, if I'm not mistaken, I think they still serve the milk pouches in elementary schools...

Other than that though, I've never drank milk straight from a bag. It's always been poured out of a container into a glass. :b


----------



## Averoigne (Oct 7, 2012)

Not in my part.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I've never seen bagged milk here. Must be an Eastern Canadian thing. Freaks.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

kilgoretrout said:


> I've never seen bagged milk here. Must be an Eastern Canadian thing. Freaks.


Sounds like someone is just jealous to not know the joy that is cutting off the corners of a fresh bag of milk.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

the cheat said:


> Sounds like someone is just jealous to not know the joy that is cutting off the corners of a fresh bag of milk.


*Snip*

Ohhhh yeeeeaaaaah.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> *Snip*
> 
> Ohhhh yeeeeaaaaah.


*eyes roll into back of head*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

AussiePea said:


> *eyes roll into back of head*


I got the chills man. And parts of me are tingly.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm gonna snip those bags so hard.


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

When I was in elementary school they had us drink in little milk pouches lol



huh said:


> When I was in elementary school they switched it so instead of our school ordering milk cartons they started buying milk pouches, which are just miniature versions of what was shown in that video. Our school even had a meeting with all the kids (nearly a 15-30 minute meeting) to explain why they were changing it and how to use the bags...lol. I'm from the US though (Wisconsin).


^ yup and I'm from the US too.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

To be honest using the bags is really annoying sometimes. You have to make sure the bag is actually tight in the pitcher, otherwise you end up spilling milk all over the place. And naturally I'm the only person on the planet dumb enough to do this. I'd rather have the cartons to be honest. My taste is probably just overly sensitive, but I find the milk from the cartons tastes better.


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

Never heard of them until now


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I've never heard of this concept. This is very foreign and unusual to me. Admittedly, I've never liked milk in the first place. I find it disgusting.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> To be honest using the bags is really annoying sometimes. You have to make sure the bag is actually tight in the pitcher, otherwise you end up spilling milk all over the place. And naturally I'm the only person on the planet dumb enough to do this.


Nope. I spilled too.  I think it's cheaper to buy the bagged version actually.


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

wow. 22 pages of bagged milk talk!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

berlingot said:


> wow. 22 pages of bagged milk talk!


Bagged milk is serious business. Way more controversial than legalization of pot, religion, LGBT rights, presidential elections, and healthcare combined.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Don't even drink milk. End of debate. End of discussion. Period.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Any update on the Canadian bag milk news front?!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I LOVE BAGGED MILK. It Flops around.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Is it available in your area?


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with it, seems less wasteful. . 
I can't wait to have a glass of milk and honey when I get home now, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh that's interesting over here we mostly just have plastic bottle like things, though sometimes I think they come in cartons too if you get a special kind of milk. Or they're like those little paper cartons they used to hand out at school.

Oh apparently Sainsburys in the UK does some kind of milk bag thing too, though I've never seen anyone use or buy it, or seen it in store.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

yes, why not drink out of bags?


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

huh said:


> When I was in elementary school they switched it so instead of our school ordering milk cartons they started buying milk pouches, which are just miniature versions of what was shown in that video.


my school did too in Tennessee, we made soo many messes


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

I first saw those milk bags in middle school then again in high school, and they both always came into 3 flavours: regular, chocolate, and strawberry. I was mind****ed when I saw them in pouch form instead of mini cartons during middle school.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

morrgie said:


> my school did too in Tennessee, we made soo many messes


The was one of the few good parts about the bags  Maybe it was just me, but I thought the bags left a gross after-taste.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

damn she's cute


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

misspeachy said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it, seems less wasteful. .
> I can't wait to have a glass of milk and honey when I get home now, thanks for reminding me!


No problem!


----------



## Mehrcurey (Mar 23, 2013)

Good old milk in a bag. I friggin' hated it because I'd always spill some/a lot. But the bags squishiness was nice.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Milk in bags.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

interesting....


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

I use almond milk

But have never seen milk in a bag in my life. Maybe it's because of the province I live in. Cows milk is usually sold in jugs or cartons here.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I still haven't been able to locate any milk in a bag. Even after numerous trips to Canada.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Seems to be an Ontario thing. Never had it in Winnipeg, and we don't have in BC. I'll keep an eye out for it. 


Well, not really. My life is boring, but not that boring.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I never knew this was abnormal. It's all I ever see in the grocery store. But hey! What do you know, I'm in Ontario. I drink almond anyway, I don't think I've ever bought cow's milk.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

well bag milk are cheaper because governments subsidy


----------



## carguydave (Jun 3, 2013)

Im canadian, and never in my life have I heard of or seen bagged milk


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

yes they do , it's their national pride , right after "eh" and "aboot" , cause they got nothing better to identify with , hahaha


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

oh my god, milk bags wtf.. I don't even...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

hammerfast said:


> yes they do , it's their national pride , right after "eh" and "aboot" , cause they got nothing better to identify with , hahaha


We rule at hockey. And curling.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

h00dz said:


> oh my god, milk bags wtf.. I don't even...


haters gonna hate, i shake my milk bags 4 lyfe


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I currently have a mini fridge and I think it would be a dangerous situation to have milk in a bag. The quest still continues though


----------

